# 5-year-old Girl Drives to Find Mother, Calls 911.



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"you gotta get here QUICK .. my mom's gonna be pissed at me!"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Did they say where Mom actually was? I watched but didn't hear it if they did.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Rahnefan said:


> Did they say where Mom actually was? I watched but didn't hear it if they did.


The news reports didn't say - just that there was a miscommunication between the parents. So it sounds like dad thought mom was going to be home and vice versa.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh that poor little girl! shes a smart little girl to figure out how to back the car out of the drive way!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know she was scared, poor thing, but the "my mom's gonna be pissed at me" comment is funny as hell.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I know she was scared, poor thing, but the "my mom's gonna be pissed at me" comment is funny as hell.


I agree. the little girl didn't even realize that she said it, and that makes it funnier.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

there was a similar story about a 7 yr old whom is her drunk dads designated driver... and the vehicle was a freeking full sized Van... drunk dad was all bragging about her skills behind the wheel to store workers.. cops stopped them ( child ) two miles down the road.. 
at least my dad waited till I was 11 for me to drive his drunk ass around...lol


----------

